# Breeding Mite-Biting Bees to Control Varroa- Krispn Given April 12



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Pat:

Thank you for continuing to put on these excellent presentations- I am really looking forward to this talk.

Thanks again for your hard work and advocacy.

Russ


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Litsinger said:


> Pat:
> 
> Thank you for continuing to put on these excellent presentations- I am really looking forward to this talk.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

The webinar is now on Youtube:






Start, 0:00 00:43, Begin 1:51, Breeding for resistance 3:57, Fundamentals of Bee Breeding 4:10, Varroa impact 7:40, Behavior influenced by genetics VSH, hygienic traits 13:03, Ernesto Guzman study 15:47, Selection criteria, Traits 17:07, Chewed mites 25:35, Bee breeding 31:09, Video of bees with mites on their back 35:43, Outreach 40:25, Questions


----------

